# Felix Designs



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody have any bike frames that need some custom paint or leafing or pinstriping hit me up :biggrin:
i got one going to the sand blaster after x-mas hit me up if u need pics of some work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just post pics here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Post some pics of your work. Do you do paint and patterns? Do you do pinstriping? body work?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

we want leafing 
we want leafing 
we want leafing
:biggrin: 
for real tho


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 20 2007, 03:30 PM~9493757
> *we want leafing
> we want leafing
> we want leafing
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is it private?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2007, 02:28 PM~9493733
> *Post some pics of your work.  Do you do paint and patterns?  Do you do pinstriping?  body work?
> *



paint pinstripes gold silver and varigated leafing patterns ect

i dont fuck with body work though and my myspace has alot of my work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 20 2007, 02:28 PM~9493730
> *just post pics here
> *



i would but im here in Balwin Park at Danny D from lifestyles shop learning some more tricks of the trade so i dont have any of my pics with me but i have a few cars i pined up on my myspace


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres a pattern panel and pinstripes and leafing i been doing down here in california



> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Dec 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9431061
> *
> Pattern And Pined Panel W/ raindrops
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pretty nice lookin work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks man im just trying to expand my work a bit more and put out more work :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

good work


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

nice work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the pin stripes are not even around the middle.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not bad


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 07:12 PM~9496079
> *the pin stripes are not even around the middle.
> *



panels = freehand practice

which means i didnt wase my time masking up grids and drawing them out with stabillos or chalk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good for free hand. hell of a lot better then me .lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 20 2007, 07:35 PM~9496315
> *i do better raindrops than that....
> *



sweet pm some pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 09:29 PM~9496255
> *panels = freehand practice
> 
> which means i didnt wase my time masking up grids and drawing them out with stabillos or chalk
> *


GOT ANY WORK WITH IT DONE WITH TAKING THE TIME???????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 20 2007, 08:05 PM~9496639
> *GOT ANY WORK WITH IT DONE WITH TAKING THE TIME???????
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

some of u guys prolly dont care for models but i paint those for alot of people on this board as well


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy: How much to paint and stripe reg. Schwinn frame with no bondo?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2007, 10:40 PM~9498188
> *
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 08:28 PM~9497453
> *some of u guys prolly dont care for models but i paint those for alot of people on this board as well
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMMM,IF YOU DID THAT TO THE MODEL,I CAN JUST IMAGINE HOW YOU'D DO A BIKE,YOU GOTS SUM BADASS SKILLS HOMIE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 10:22 PM~9497394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FIRST ONE REMINDS ME OF MY HOMIE CHAMUCO61


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you saying Chamuco did that stripe up?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

NO BUT HIS ARE SIMILAR!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 09:22 PM~9497394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Theres gold leaf in this. Does Chamuco do gold leaf?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

clean shit


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 01:16 PM~9501811
> *Theres gold leaf in this. Does Chamuco do gold leaf?
> *


??? i hope he learns how to!
fuck, i love the way my bike came out...elaborate shit!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

its better to out line the leaf..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2007, 02:44 PM~9502815
> *its better to out line the leaf..
> *


 :|


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 21 2007, 02:44 PM~9502815
> *its better to out line the leaf..
> *



so fat leaf designs that are outlined are better than gold leaf pinstripes????? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 21 2007, 06:01 PM~9504268
> *so fat leaf designs that are outlined are better than gold leaf pinstripes????? :uh:
> *


No sir.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:wow: bad azz work homie


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 21 2007, 06:01 PM~9504268
> *so fat leaf designs that are outlined are better than gold leaf pinstripes????? :uh:
> *


x2 wtf is he thinking


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 21 2007, 10:11 PM~9505084
> *x2 wtf is he thinking
> *


i believe what he was trying to get across is leafing in general looks good outlined vs not outlined...

:dunno: 

i like both!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Here are some i did


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 06:29 PM~9496255
> *panels = freehand practice
> 
> which means i didnt wase my time masking up grids and drawing them out with stabillos or chalk
> *


its alot of skill doing it freehand. tape and grids...shit...my baby can do that!!! zach, i have some touch ups that need to be made on the kandy tangerine and some of the pinstriping, would you be able to touch up? what about painting some bike hubs and rims and leafing them as well.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice work


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

nice work!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

some clean shit bro


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks everyone ima stripe and leaf a monte tomarrow so i can post up more pics :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 22 2007, 10:55 AM~9508322
> *its alot of skill doing it freehand. tape and grids...shit...my baby can do that!!! zach, i have some touch ups that need to be made on the kandy  tangerine and some of the pinstriping, would you be able to touch up? what about painting some bike hubs and rims and leafing them as well.
> *



:yes: just pm me with what u need touched up :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

watch out look at u


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9511773
> *watch out look at u
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Finished This panel Today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Flaked out pinstripe :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking good Zee!Can't wait for you to touch down,my wagon is ready for your touch.Incase these fools are hating on your talent...tell them how old you are for what you be doing!You only get better with time.Hit me when you get in cuzz I'm ready. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 23 2007, 02:53 AM~9513061
> *Looking good Zee!Can't wait for you to touch down,my wagon is ready for your touch.Incase these fools are hating on your talent...tell them how old you are for what you be doing!You only get better with time.Hit me when you get in cuzz I'm ready. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i rolled into VEG yesterday big dawg!!

me and hugo are going tomarrow to go stripe a monte ss over at the shop his car is at


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 23 2007, 03:08 AM~9513085
> *i rolled into VEG yesterday big dawg!!
> 
> me and hugo are going tomarrow to go stripe a monte ss over at the shop his car is at
> *


I had to reset my phone so I lost all #'s but I'll PM you right now.I work tomorrow so if you want to come by Monday or whatever,just a lil touch to liven it up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 22 2007, 11:35 PM~9511749
> *thanks everyone ima stripe and leaf a monte tomarrow so i can post up more pics :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

How much do u roughly charge for a bike frame


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 23 2007, 07:02 PM~9516879
> *:dunno:
> *


i just finished it a lil bit ago it came out sick ima grab a bite to eat then i'll post the pics


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 22 2007, 09:36 PM~9511759
> *:yes: just pm me with what u need touched up :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hahaah.

"FELIX DID IT".....thats tight! :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 23 2007, 07:14 PM~9512981
> *Finished This panel Today
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thx


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 25 2007, 12:00 PM~9527846
> *nice work
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 25 2007, 12:00 PM~9527846
> *nice work
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Dec 23 2007, 07:50 PM~9517251
> *How much do u roughly charge for a bike frame
> *



depends on what u need done!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

random pics of stuff i did in cali



















Still finishing his one up i just need to fix the lines on the left and do a pinstripe peice in the center of the patterns


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thumbprint


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how much to strip a pedal car


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

marble fade














































finished flake pinstripes


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks good bro


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT gonna work on DAYZED & CONFUSED hopefully tonight and finish the body work tomarrow so i can shoot some 2k primer on it 

then ima drop off anoter frame to a good friend to get a tank and some skirts and shit welded and molded 

i'll post pics as i make progress


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

very good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 04:15 PM~9650775
> *very good work :thumbsup:
> *


yep outstanding


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Gonna Have fun knockin this down and smoothing it out tomarrow :biggrin:










then after its smoothed out i'll shoot some 2k primer


----------



## 2twisted (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 10 2008, 01:18 AM~9656029
> *Gonna Have fun knockin this down and smoothing it out tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 10 2008, 01:18 AM~9656029
> *Gonna Have fun knockin this down and smoothing it out tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Schwinn :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2008, 01:35 PM~9659342
> *Schwinn  :thumbsup:
> *



thats the only way to go :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 10 2008, 02:36 PM~9659863
> *thats the only way to go :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

bodywork sucks :uh: but its slowl getting there i still wanna take it down a lil more and still gotta shape out some body lines


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2008, 04:05 PM~9774488
> *bodywork sucks :uh: but its slowl getting there i still wanna take it down a lil more and  still gotta shape out some body lines
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the club.. its a relief when its all done and you can finally start laying color..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 06:17 PM~9774557
> *welcome to the club.. its a relief when its all done and you can finally start laying color..
> *


cant stand body work!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2008, 04:25 PM~9774608
> *cant stand body work!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


even had bondo boogers.." thats when all the dust get in ya nose and ya boogers turn white.. lol"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 03:33 PM~9774690
> *even had bondo boogers.." thats when all the dust get in ya nose and ya boogers turn white.. lol"
> *



lol i had that happen a few times and he same thing with paint LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2008, 05:25 PM~9774608
> *cant stand body work!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


get to work fool


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 05:33 PM~9774690
> *even had bondo boogers.." thats when all the dust get in ya nose and ya boogers turn white.. lol"
> *


i had bondo skin...my whole body was fuul of that shit...maybe i sanded too much :dunno:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 03:33 PM~9774690
> *even had bondo boogers.." thats when all the dust get in ya nose and ya boogers turn white.. lol"
> *



dont ever work in a bodyshop :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 06:33 PM~9774690
> *even had bondo boogers.." thats when all the dust get in ya nose and ya boogers turn white.. lol"
> *


after painting you take a shower and blow all your snot out and its the color of the paint!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:49 PM~9774832
> *get to work fool
> *


skylers working on it now!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 03:02 PM~9493953
> *heres a pattern panel and pinstripes and leafing i been doing down here in california
> *


THATS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

he does pretty good work


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ANY RECENT PICS???


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

real nice stripes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 30 2008, 06:58 PM~9826550
> *ANY RECENT PICS???
> *



 nope still doing body work on that bike its mine so its just been an on and off project but its almost done the tank is all smoothed an the right skirt im just finishing up on the left skirt and lil ight spots the sander cant get like around where the sproket goes and i just bought a new primer gun and a new respirator mask today also :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 09:28 PM~9497453
> *some of u guys prolly dont care for models but i paint those for alot of people on this board as well
> 
> 
> ...


how much to do sumthin like this on a remote control lowrider with the same pinstriping but in black with red strips PM me  or in candy brandy wine red with gold flakes and darker red pinstriping PM me a prices


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think your in the wrong topic you want model cars


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:16 AM~9853490
> *i think your in the wrong topic you want model cars
> *


yea I just seen this and figured haha but I'm more into bikes


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

we have peeps that will do it for you


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:26 AM~9853519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r the cookies free :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

no but get a free bunny every time you enter .


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

back to the topic


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

nice..


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 7 2008, 09:27 PM~9891525
> *back to the topic
> 
> 
> ...


That bullet light is


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Finished up a lil more pinstriping and i striped the other side now i just gotta put some gold leafing on the back of the seat post and a few leaf pinstripes o accent the color 





































looks great i cant wait to see it under clear!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what im workin on now


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanx felix :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

DO U WORK OUT OF DANNY D'S IN BALDWIN PARK


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 19 2008, 08:41 PM~9981974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NICE THEM LINES ARE ON POINT!!! :cheesy: 

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE LAC!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Homies!


And Showbound i had to sell it  i still wish i didnt sell it cause i sold it right before i started pinstriping in july by now that bitch would have been all leafed and striped :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Feb 19 2008, 06:56 PM~9982137
> *DO U WORK OUT OF DANNY D'S IN BALDWIN PARK
> *



no i just was there learning for a while and helpin him out with projects i work outta vegas


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 19 2008, 06:41 PM~9981974
> *
> Thanx felix  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: No problemo!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 20 2008, 02:16 AM~9984434
> *no i just was there learning for a while and helpin him out with  projects i work outta vegas
> *


danm dogg you one lucky fool learning with the "D"

sorry to hear bout that lac! you learning fast!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 20 2008, 01:24 AM~9984484
> *:biggrin: No problemo!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT FOR THE LIL HOMIE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt heres some work since i havnt updated this page

caddy roof



















impala roof



















silver leaf



















more silver leaf


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Current Bike Project

it was already candy painted by the owner but it wasnt done right it was all blotchy and shit so ima redo it all candy apple red with a lil bit of flake



















i already took down the chain gaurd and fork and prime/seal'd it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

leafing looks damn good..

cant wait till i paint my damn car :angry:
and leaf it up


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i still think you're full of shit when you say you're 17 years old


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 PM~11397210
> *i still think you're full of shit when you say you're 17 years old
> *



born march 14 1991 homes  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 PM~11397210
> *i still think you're full of shit when you say you're 17 years old
> *


"any motherfuckin coward can sell drugs, any bitch ***** with a gun can bust slugs, any ***** with a red shirt can front like a blood"- immortal technique- dance with the devil


----------



## desirableones61 (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 05:58 PM~11397210
> *i still think you're full of shit when you say you're 17 years old
> *


This lil fucker sure is 17!What up you lil homie!Where is the MC?Stop working on everyone else' shit and fix your ride!Keep up the good work.Desirable Ones 4 Life!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 20 2008, 09:11 PM~11397328
> *born march 14 1991 homes  :biggrin:
> *


props brotha, props


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Aug 21 2008, 12:01 AM~11400052
> *This lil fucker sure is 17!What up you lil homie!Where is the MC?Stop working on everyone else' shit and fix your ride!Keep up the good work.Desirable Ones 4 Life!
> *



ahh just stacking up some chipps so i can buy the materials for the paint so i can get the body work done and jamb it then i gotta find a booth to base and clear the body in


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Layed Some Brandywine KBC today over metallic red base 



















got the chain guard based and the frame is in primer i will post up more progress tomarrow


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11408359
> *Layed Some Brandywine KBC today over metallic red base
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats kbc?

looks like the real deal homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 09:59 PM~11408482
> *damn, thats kbc?
> 
> looks like the real deal homie  :0  :0  :0
> *



:yes: the hok kbc is still very transparent so i used a metallic red base coat so i just had to lay light koats of the kbc to give it depth :biggrin:


kustom shop kbc covers much better than hoks though i was glad i put a base and didnt just shoot it over sealer LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 22 2008, 12:03 AM~11408525
> *:yes: the hok kbc is still very transparent so i used a metallic red base coat so i just had to lay light koats of the kbc to give it depth :biggrin:
> kustom shop kbc covers much better than hoks though i was glad i put a base and didnt just shoot it over sealer LOL
> *


thats what im spraying the 78 HT LAC with!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 22 2008, 12:03 AM~11408525
> *:yes: the hok kbc is still very transparent so i used a metallic red base coat so i just had to lay light koats of the kbc to give it depth :biggrin:
> kustom shop kbc covers much better than hoks though i was glad i put a base and didnt just shoot it over sealer LOL
> *


kustom shop kbc look good too?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 10:16 PM~11408653
> *kustom shop kbc look good too?
> *


 kustom shop kbc looks better than there true kandys the kbc pops more for some reason i put up the test panels they had me look at and the kbc over silver base had more pop i guess its all the pearls they mix in with it but i like all kustom shop products just hate having to order it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kustom shop is good shit, their pbc's are nice, cover quick too


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11408794
> *kustom shop is good shit, their pbc's are nice, cover quick too
> *


and there kool ass peeps i talk to there ceo and he alwas answers all my quesion ima paint my whole car all kustom shop :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


they have nice flake too :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11408837
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> they have nice flake too :biggrin:
> *



and there ice pearl is nice and its 1/4 of the price hok sells it for!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 22 2008, 12:34 AM~11408803
> *and there kool ass peeps i talk to there ceo and he alwas answers all my quesion ima paint my whole car all kustom shop :thumbsup:
> *


link?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2008, 10:49 PM~11408905
> *link?
> *


http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 22 2008, 12:53 AM~11408948
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/
> *


what that brand that MARIO used...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 21 2008, 09:48 PM~11408359
> *Layed Some Brandywine KBC today over metallic red base
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

What up Z? I need some stripping done hit me up this weekend man!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres a small update cleared it colorsanded it then did leafing pinstripes



















probly gonna clear these tomarrow and will post pics of painted frame tomarrow


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice i always liked that color


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 2 2008, 11:30 PM~11504601
> *heres a small update cleared it colorsanded it then did leafing pinstripes
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

leaf stripes look good... i still havent use the varigated leaf..

i guess one day i will..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

good work zach!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres A Quick Job For The Supershow its a lil tiger


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2008, 09:48 PM~11513242
> *Heres A Quick Job For The Supershow its a lil tiger
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  you get down homie! keep doing what you do!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did you mix that color ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

naw bro thats one shot fire red


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11513546
> *naw bro thats one shot fire red
> *


damn youre camera makes it look like pink .


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2008, 10:19 PM~11513557
> *damn youre camera makes it look like pink .
> *



gay camera phones


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2008, 10:48 PM~11513242
> *Heres A Quick Job For The Supershow its a lil tiger
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

lookin real good felix


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2008, 09:48 PM~11513242
> *Heres A Quick Job For The Supershow its a lil tiger
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE YOU GET DOWN AND SHIT I LIKE YOURE WORK HOMIE ITS CLEAN AND ITS NICE DOGG


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks homie!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS LOOK FUCKING NICE DOGG


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 11:01 PM~11532740
> *THATS LOOK FUCKING NICE DOGG
> *



 thanks


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

